

ARC Gotcha – Unexpectedly Short Lifetimes - _pius
http://weblog.bignerdranch.com/?p=296

======
sc68cal
>What could be releasing objects automatically? ARC – that’s its job. From
ARC’s point of view, the UIColor created with -colorWithRed:... was used to
access the CGColor, and then is no longer needed.

So why not use the following? (My ObjC is very rusty)

[[self.view layer] setBackgroundColor: [UIColor colorWithRed: 0.2 green: 0.3
blue: 0.4 alpha: 1.0].CGColor ]

